# ST230P Auger Pulley Removal



## 3vanman

Not sure if this is the correct place to ask, but I shall start here.
I have a Husqvarna ST230P with a bent Impeller. I ordered a new impeller, and the sheer pins, but I will confess I cannot figure out how to remove the Auger pulley.
I know it is threaded on, but not sure which direction I should be turning the "nut" on the pulley to remove it.
Has anyone else performed this feat?

Thanks in advance


----------



## groomerz

Counter clockwise to loosen


----------



## 3vanman

groomerz said:


> Counter clockwise to loosen


Thank you for your confirmation. I sprayed it with PB Blaster on Wednesday afternoon and Thursday morning, with heat and a big breaker bar, I got it loose...the rest of the job went quickly, and back blowing snow in 2 hours.


----------



## [email protected]

Same machine, I’m trying to change my bent auger , so that nut shown and pulley must be removed in order to slide shaft out ?
Cause it’s on there very tight,, I’ll try the wood block and breaker bar and I’ve seen here turn ccw to loosen so it’s not a left handed thread. 
To push the shaft out after nut is removed is a light tap I assume? Thanks for your time. Jack


----------



## notabiker

Says right on it that it has RH (right hand) threads. LH (left hand) or reverse threads are the ones that loosen when turned clockwise and are opposite to nearly every other threaded item around.


----------

